# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Welke spieren beschermen de knie - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Welke spieren beschermen de knie?*
> 
> In dit wintersportseizoen kan het geen kwaad om sporters er op te wijzen dat skiën een gevaarlijke sport is en blijft, hoeveel ervaring men ook heeft. Een minimum aan voorbereiding is altijd aangewezen.


*Bron*
- e-gezondheid.be

----------

